# Other Pets > Dogs >  Lil' Monsters!

## TaylorMade

I thought I would post my latest APBT we got today. His name is Syrus & he's an 8 week old Razors Edge/Gotti mix.


& passed out...


& of course I have to include my (forever) baby, Endo- 2 year old Razors Edge/Gator mix.

----------


## Capray

:Very Happy:  His earrs! So sweet!
I like Endo's jowls, lol. :ROFL:

----------

TaylorMade (09-16-2012)

----------


## DMTWI

Good lookin little pup, congrats!       :Good Job:

----------

TaylorMade (09-16-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

Thanks y'all! beautiful avatar DMTWI, handsome (I'm assuming) male. 

& just because I love showing off my two lil' ones, here's a few more pics I took today...




& a couple of Endo's baby pics...


(*above pic is his "bubbles face", he loves popping bubbles lol*)

----------


## DMTWI

> Thanks y'all! beautiful avatar DMTWI, handsome (I'm assuming) male.




  Yep, I'm a male...thanks for the handsome comment....ha ha ha ha ha ha      :Very Happy: 


  Chewee the dog is also male, here is a not too recent pic of him wondering about walking in the snow.

----------

TaylorMade (10-28-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

Adorable!

----------


## TaylorMade

Just bought a pretty awesome tank from grrrr8stuffcom! Support our breed! A portion of the cost goes to a good cause! =)

----------


## TaylorMade

MORE OF ENDO: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

I was wondering where you got that shirt I gotta get a hoodie from there. You got some nice dogs they all look well cared for and like they jus wanna play  :Smile:  always good to see people caring for pits (any dog too ha) and adding to the good rep

----------


## TaylorMade

> I was wondering where you got that shirt I gotta get a hoodie from there. You got some nice dogs they all look well cared for and like they jus wanna play  always good to see people caring for pits (any dog too ha) and adding to the good rep


Thanks! Yeah Grrrr8stuffcom.com is awesome, great prices! Thanks for supporting our breed!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_carlson_ (12-22-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

Santa came early... 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pookie!

Um sorry to burst your bubble buuuuut those are American Bullies, not APBT.. Just fyi, all those bloodlines being listed are of 100% American Bully lines. 

Cute dogs though, Id just be careful once they both are matured because they might not get along so well sonce they are both male bully breeds. 
Maybe invest in a break stick just in case! 
We have one Ambully/Amstaff mix thing and 2 actual APBTs and we have a few break sticks just in case of an accidental fight, and to break them off of ropes and such. Every bully breed owner should have one imo.
Check Stillwater Kennel Supply or Bulldog Supply..

Sorry to ramble but actual APBTs are my first love and passion. 

¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-20-2012),_GoingPostal_ (01-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (12-20-2012),MrBubblyDrink (12-20-2012)

----------


## cinnamonpython

da ears sooooo cute  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

TaylorMade (12-21-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

> Um sorry to burst your bubble buuuuut those are American Bullies, not APBT.. Just fyi, all those bloodlines being listed are of 100% American Bully lines. 
> 
> Cute dogs though, Id just be careful once they both are matured because they might not get along so well sonce they are both male bully breeds. 
> Maybe invest in a break stick just in case! 
> We have one Ambully/Amstaff mix thing and 2 actual APBTs and we have a few break sticks just in case of an accidental fight, and to break them off of ropes and such. Every bully breed owner should have one imo.
> Check Stillwater Kennel Supply or Bulldog Supply..
> 
> Sorry to ramble but actual APBTs are my first love and passion. 
> 
> ¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!


I can assure you myself & my boyfriend are fully aware & educated about owning male pits. I've owned 3 @ one time all matured with no problems. I've grown up with this breed, & my boyfriend and I are the alphas, pack leaders. & our dogs understand that. Thanks for the advice though. & about the whole debate on whether or not my dogs are APBT or American Bullies, I'm really not going to get into this. So I'm leaving it at that.  :Smile:  
Thanks for the input though & happy holidays. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pookie!

> I can assure you myself & my boyfriend are fully aware & educated about owning male pits. I've owned 3 @ one time all matured with no problems. I've grown up with this breed, & my boyfriend and I are the alphas, pack leaders. & our dogs understand that. Thanks for the advice though. & about the whole debate on whether or not my dogs are APBT or American Bullies, I'm really not going to get into this. So I'm leaving it at that.  
> Thanks for the input though & happy holidays.


I am just saying, because you had three American Bullies before who matured cold doesnt mean they all will. My AmBully mutt is pretty hot for a blue dog, and he started turning on at 6mo old.. Even though they are watered down bully breeds they can still show DA and can still get into nasty fights, just like any dog only when bully breeds fight they usually inflict more damage because of how they fight. 
Lol sorry but DA doesnt run off "alpha" or "pack leader" typed things, my APBTs fight because they like to fight, not because they think they are "alpha"  or "pack leader", our dogs understand who is the human and who is the dog, we arent "alpha" nor "pack leader"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  we are the owners and they are the dogs. That Cesar Millian mumbo jumbo is what gets people in trouble  :ROFL: 
Well there is no debate on whether your dogs are AmBully or APBT, they are AmBully.. 100%. None of those bloodlines are anything but, heck they arent even considered Amstaff bloodlines.. 
Im just stating it because everyone thinks their Gotti, RE, etc is APBT and that isnt true, it effects MY breed when people label dogs as APBT when they arent in fact at all.. 

Nothing against them, please dont think I am hating on your dogs, I own one and love him dearly, he and the majority of AmBully are amazing house pets and great bull breed representations, just not APBTs

 :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-21-2012)

----------


## AndrewGeibel

> Just bought a pretty awesome tank from grrrr8stuffcom! Support our breed! A portion of the cost goes to a good cause! =)


So where have you been all my life?

----------


## Kodieh

What size are you? I'm staying at 0s, cause the wife doesn't want me to go bigger. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TaylorMade

> What size are you? I'm staying at 0s, cause the wife doesn't want me to go bigger. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


I'm @ 1/2".  :Smile:  


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## edgarfl

Great looking dogs.  Love to see them with good owners.  I have a few myself. 

Lol on the apbt/bully issue but thats for another forum.

----------

TaylorMade (12-21-2012)

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

> Great looking dogs.  Love to see them with good owners.  I have a few myself. 
> 
> Lol on the apbt/bully issue but thats for another forum.


It's as good of place as any, just a correction, no different than someone calling a BP a Boa.

----------


## pookie!

> It's as good of place as any, just a correction, no different than someone calling a BP a Boa.


Exactly, misidentifying breeds is what got all this BSL stuff started. It hurts our breed when people misidentify. 

¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (12-21-2012)

----------


## edgarfl

Both those pups look great.  I own am bullies and apbts. I think the blue pup looks alot like the earlier razors edge dogs which I prefer.   

This is just my opinion on the breeds and in no way want to offend or disrespect anyone.  

I dont agree with the ball pyhon boa comparison.  AM bullies started with apbt/amstaffs.   The look of the ambullies has changed over the years.  I own the earlier razors edge style because in MY opinion its just a thicker style of the original apbt I grew up with.  I think they are a more calmer dog than my working apbts and require less work.
I have them all registered with ukc as apbts and think they are all the same just a different line. People have recently bred other breeds (english bulldogs, french bulldogs) into the earlier style am bullies creating shorter, wider heavier dogs.  Then th dogs end up looking completely different than the dogs on the pedigree.

----------

TaylorMade (12-21-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

> Great looking dogs.  Love to see them with good owners.  I have a few myself. 
> 
> Lol on the apbt/bully issue but thats for another forum.


Thank you. Yeah I'm done arguing with people... Just don't have the energy to argue with some random person. Lol. Thanks for supporting our breed!  :Smile:  
Happy Holidays! & thanks again for the compliment! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TaylorMade

> Both those pups look great.  I own am bullies and apbts. I think the blue pup looks alot like the earlier razors edge dogs which I prefer.   
> 
> This is just my opinion on the breeds and in no way want to offend or disrespect anyone.  
> 
> I dont agree with the ball pyhon boa comparison.  AM bullies started with apbt/amstaffs.   The look of the ambullies has changed over the years.  I own the earlier razors edge style because in MY opinion its just a thicker style of the original apbt I grew up with.  I think they are a more calmer dog than my working apbts and require less work.
> I have them all registered with ukc as apbts and think they are all the same just a different line. People have recently bred other breeds (english bulldogs, french bulldogs) into the earlier style am bullies creating shorter, wider heavier dogs.  Then th dogs end up looking completely different than the dogs on the pedigree.


Thanks a bunch. & I couldn't agree with you more about my blue male... He's very calm. My tri color on the other hand is definitely more of a "working type". & mine are also registered @ the ukc as APBTs also. So that's why I'm just not arguing with people that aren't worth it. Lol. Thanks for the support! Happy holidays!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TaylorMade

& I JUST WANNA GET THIS OFF MY CHEST APBTs or BULLIES (whatever) LOVE TO PLEASE THEIR OWNER... WHICH IS THE REASON WHY THEY ARE SUCH GOOD "FIGHT DOGS" (WHICH I DO NOT SUPPORT IN ANY WAY) ALL PITS THAT ARE FOUGHT HAVE THEIR OWNER RIGHT BEHIND THEM EGGING THEM ON. WITH POSITIVE RENFORCEMENT AND A NO TOLERANCE MENATALY ABOUT FIGHTING YOU CAN SUCCESSFULLY HAVE MULTIPULE MALES (& FEMALES ALSO) WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS. SO I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT IF YOU HAVE NOTHING NICE TO SAY... MOVE ALONG TO ANOTHER POST. (IM NOT TALKING ABOUT EVERYONE THAT HAS BEEN SUPPORTIVE). I WOULD JUST RATHER PERFER POSITIVE ENGERY INSTEAD OF "LECTURING" ME ON WHAT KIND OF DOGS I HAVE. THANKS! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (12-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Wow, no need for yelling in caps lock.   :Confused: 

And you can't really tell people to move along, it is the internet, and everbody is entitled to post.  Just because opinions differ, doesn't give one person more right over the other.  Just sayin...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-21-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

They're not trying to lecture you, they're trying to protect their hobby. People like you who think that "positive reinforcement" and a "no tolerance mentality" about fighting are the reason these dogs are getting banned in so many places. These dogs were bred to fight, its intrinsic to their very being. Keeping them together is taking a risk and thats a fact. If you dont want to listen then thats fine, but dont get all pissy at everyone bc theyre only looking out for the wellbeing of the hobby and more importantly the wellbeing of the dogs.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-21-2012),_DNACurtusK_ (01-02-2013),_GoingPostal_ (01-12-2013),MrBubblyDrink (12-22-2012),pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

> Wow, no need for yelling in caps lock.  
> 
> And you can't really tell people to move along, it is the internet, and everbody is entitled to post.  Just because opinions differ, doesn't give one person more right over the other.  Just sayin...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Lol I wasn't really "yelling", sorry if it came off that way.  :Smile:  I honestly just wanted to post pics of my dogs, not thinking I would get lectured on what breed they are & told my dogs will fight. Pits are my absolute passion, I've had them my entire life & not once had a problem with fights. & I totally agree that people should post opinions but if you have nothing nice to say... Just don't say anything. (that's not directed at you.) my bad if I came of as rude or b!tchy, I'm just a little offended that people (not you) would try & school me on dogs they have never seen or even had the privilege to meet. Again- sorry if I offended you, my "caps" were intended to get a point across, not to yell, I'm not a fighter I'm a lover, I hate thinking someone is upset with me.  :Sad: 

 :Smile:  Happy holidays Dr. Doolittle, hope I didn't offend you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TaylorMade

> They're not trying to lecture you, they're trying to protect their hobby. People like you who think that "positive reinforcement" and a "no tolerance mentality" about fighting are the reason these dogs are getting banned in so many places. These dogs were bred to fight, its intrinsic to their very being. Keeping them together is taking a risk and thats a fact. If you dont want to listen then thats fine, but dont get all pissy at everyone bc theyre only looking out for the wellbeing of the hobby and more importantly the wellbeing of the dogs.


"people like me" are the reason they are being banned? No. The reason they are being banned is because they are in the hands of irresponsible owners who don't know how to properly raise them. & if anyone is more concerned about their wellbeing it would be me... My dogs are like my children. They are my world and I would never allow or let something bad happen to either one. Every dog is different but at the same time every dog OWNER is different. & I don't consider owning pits a "hobby"... Lol. It's a little more to just being a" hobby"... Fishing is a hobby. Owning pets is, in my opinion, having another family member. 

I'm tired of beating a dead horse. So with that said I'm just going to end this convo & not respond to any negative comments. I know very well that I'm not going to bend the opinion of someone over the Internet. 

No hard feelings to everyone... Hope y'all have a safe & happy holiday! I'm done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-21-2012),_I-KandyReptiles_ (12-21-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> "people like me" are the reason they are being banned? No. The reason they are being banned is because they are in the hands of irresponsible owners who don't know how to properly raise them. & if anyone is more concerned about their wellbeing it would be me... My dogs are like my children. They are my world and I would never allow or let something bad happen to either one. Every dog is different but at the same time every dog OWNER is different. & I don't consider owning pits a "hobby"... Lol. It's a little more to just being a" hobby". 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Im not going to even bother continuing to argue with you bc it clearly wont change your mind. I will agree with you that every OWNER is different though. 

Ok if its not a "hobby" what would you call it? We call keeping herps a "hobby". Hobby, avocation, interest, passion. Whatever you want to call it, idrc.

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

Nobody said anything "not nice'' and I dont care how many you've had at once or how long you've had them, for the simple fact that I doubt you've had as much experience with them as I have in the last 13yrs (the number of dogs I have cared for is in the mid 50's, to the nearest I can figure and the most at one time was 16) all she said was that you were misidentifying your dogs breeds, and you are, those are ambullies, which are often registered as apbt's and amstaffs. If they TRUELY were your "passion" then I would hope you would identify them correctly in the future.

----------

pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

> Thanks a bunch. & I couldn't agree with you more about my blue male... He's very calm. My tri color on the other hand is definitely more of a "working type". & mine are also registered @ the ukc as APBTs also. So that's why I'm just not arguing with people that aren't worth it. Lol. Thanks for the support! Happy holidays!  
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Ok, stick with me on this one, the ukc is a business first and foremost, the reason your dogs are registered as apbt's with that business is because businesses need to make money and you want your dog registered, the ukc does not have an Ambully category, so they register them as apbt's. It's real simple, but causes alot of confusion (obviously).




> & I JUST WANNA GET THIS OFF MY CHEST APBTs or BULLIES (whatever) LOVE TO PLEASE THEIR OWNER... WHICH IS THE REASON WHY THEY ARE SUCH GOOD "FIGHT DOGS" (WHICH I DO NOT SUPPORT IN ANY WAY) ALL PITS THAT ARE FOUGHT HAVE THEIR OWNER RIGHT BEHIND THEM EGGING THEM ON. WITH POSITIVE RENFORCEMENT AND A NO TOLERANCE MENATALY ABOUT FIGHTING YOU CAN SUCCESSFULLY HAVE MULTIPULE MALES (& FEMALES ALSO) WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS. SO I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT IF YOU HAVE NOTHING NICE TO SAY... MOVE ALONG TO ANOTHER POST. (IM NOT TALKING ABOUT EVERYONE THAT HAS BEEN SUPPORTIVE). I WOULD JUST RATHER PERFER POSITIVE ENGERY INSTEAD OF "LECTURING" ME ON WHAT KIND OF DOGS I HAVE. THANKS! 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


The reason they are good fighting dogs is the same as the reason a red bone is a good coon hunting hound, because they have been bred to have the instinctive will to do so for hundreds of years. Do they like their owners possitive reinforcement? Of course they do, because they are dogs, but "pleasing their owners" does not explain why I have had to seperate litters of apbt's before 12 weeks old because they were hurting each other fighting with no "egging on" from me.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-22-2012),_DNACurtusK_ (12-21-2012),pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

> Nobody said anything "not nice'' and I dont care how many you've had at once or how long you've had them, for the simple fact that I doubt you've had as much experience with them as I have in the last 13yrs (the number of dogs I have cared for is in the mid 50's, to the nearest I can figure and the most at one time was 16) all she said was that you were misidentifying your dogs breeds, and you are, those are ambullies, which are often registered as apbt's and amstaffs. If they TRUELY were your "passion" then I would hope you would identify them correctly in the future.


Maybe I don't have as much experience as you do raising litters & dogs as many as in the mid 50's (I'm also going to be referring to the post you made after this original post), I've never had to break a 12 week litter up, I don't breed. I completely understand & agree with your statement about the ukc wanting to make money so these breeds get funneled into the category "APBT"... I apologize for misidentifying Syrus (the tri colored pup) as an APBT (you can see where the confusion comes from lol... And now I can too). However I never stated that my blue, Endo was an APBT. Even though he is registered w/ the ukc, has papers & a pedigree as an" APBT", there's a possibility somewhere way down the line a larger breed (perhaps mastiff) was bred into his line (he is pretty big @ 75lbs, his dad was 90lbs). I am truly sorry for misidentifying Syrus, you put it into perspective for me & I did a little research about the confusion in the ukc about APBTs. Hope there's no hard feelings... 
 :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-22-2012),pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Keeping them together is taking a risk and thats a fact.


Never had a problem with any of my pack other than my first one but he was tight from a line of game dogs.




> The reason they are good fighting dogs is the same as the reason a red bone is a good coon hunting hound, because they have been bred to have the instinctive will to do so for hundreds of years. Do they like their owners possitive reinforcement? Of course they do, because they are dogs, but "pleasing their owners" does not explain why I have had to seperate litters of apbt's before 12 weeks old because they were hurting each other fighting with no "egging on" from me.


If you have pups fighting then you really have problems. :Wink: 
True game dogs are on command and NOT just because. 
Some people really need to study the history of the blood and learn a thing or two.


BTW you have a great looking pair :Very Happy:  :Wink:  By your title I thought you had some Monster or Monster Baby blood-lines.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

TaylorMade (12-22-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (12-22-2012)

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

Um....No, don't have any serious problems and NO game dogs absolutely DO NOT fight "on command" and if you belive that, I would love to see you try to stop a cpl from fighting with commands, lmao. It's a fact that apbt's have a genetic propensity to fight, it has NOTHING to do with being trained or commanded to do so.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-22-2012),_GoingPostal_ (01-12-2013),pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Never had a problem with any of my pack other than my first one but he was tight from a line of game dogs.
> 
> If you have pups fighting then you really have problems.
> True game dogs are on command and NOT just because. 
> Some people really need to study the history of the blood and learn a thing or two.


I never said you would have a problem or that Taylor would. Its not a "guaranteed" thing. Thats why i used the word risk and didnt say "oh be careful bc its definitely going to happen."

It is not on command. You cant train it into or out of them. Its just there. When you have a dog fight why do you think they have to keep the dogs separated before hand? Its not like they just have one big kennel full of dogs and they pick two out and put them in the ring and say "ok go!". Following that logic would mean that you could just yell commands at two dogs that are fighting and they'd separate. That it is most certainly not the case.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-22-2012),MrBubblyDrink (12-22-2012),pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

Funny that you have never owned one, but yet you have the sense to figure these things out on your own Mike. I guess a lil common sense does go a looooong ways.  :Smile:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-22-2012),_Mike41793_ (12-22-2012),pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## pookie!

> Never had a problem with any of my pack other than my first one but he was tight from a line of game dogs.


Tight line of game dogs huh... Happen to know the name of this line or have a ped you could post? You peaked my curiosity... lol

Also were these "game dogs" or "game bred dogs" because there is a big difference in those two things...

Oh and Taylor, I wasnt trying to be rude or mean, and you truly do have nice looking dogs, proper Ambully that are what imo one should look like, not those freaky lowrider things I am sure we have all seen. Its not your fault the registries and breeders have mislabeled dogs. The papers are only as good as the person or registry behind them, and I doubt that Ambully or APBT labeling has anything to do with you loving and caring for your dogs, my blue mutt gets just as much love as the APBTs. 



¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (12-22-2012),_Mike41793_ (12-22-2012),MrBubblyDrink (12-22-2012),TaylorMade (12-22-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Funny that you have never owned one, but yet you have the sense to figure these things out on your own Mike. I guess a lil common sense does go a looooong ways.


I know a few people...  :Wink:

----------

MrBubblyDrink (12-22-2012)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Tight line of game dogs huh... Happen to know the name of this line or have a ped you could post? You peaked my curiosity... lol


Carver, anything that moved had to die. I never could get him right but he taught me a lot.
Yes "pit trained" dogs want to fight BUT they wont do it on the sidelines. The command on is the ring, the command to stop is _ANYONE_ lifting the dog off the ground, AND yes you heard me right *ANYONE*. They never were bred for guard dogs or to have any type of human aggression. Matter fact in the old fighting days if a dog showed any type of aggression towards anyone it was killed on the spot. Idiots are breeding just to breed and turing them into something they are not. 
Now that I sound like a pbs show, I dont and have never denyed my dogs history. Matter fact I am rather proud of it even if I dont like it.

----------

_carlson_ (12-22-2012),TaylorMade (12-22-2012)

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

You need to brush up on that history a bit, a dog would not simply let go once it was lifted off the ground, it's called the handler catching their dog out of holds (which was part of the rules) any other separations where done with a breaking stick. You're wasting your time trying to "school" me on these dogs my friend.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (01-12-2013)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Wink:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## pookie!

> 


That tells me all I need to know on your knowledge on game dogs. 


¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------


## Mike41793

If a dog lets go and gives up when you  pick it up then thats not a gamedog

----------

_GoingPostal_ (01-12-2013),pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## pookie!

> If a dog lets go and gives up when you  pick it up then thats not a gamedog


You are correct. That would be a cur. 

¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------


## Mike41793

Winners never quit and quitters never win.  :Good Job:

----------


## pookie!

Thats also where game bred and game dog differ, you can have a game bred dog that is a cur but you cant have a cur game dog, its either a cur or a game dog (if tested, if not its just..a game bred dog)


¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-22-2012),MrBubblyDrink (12-22-2012)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Again, I am now at a point that I refuse to agrue with ignorance.
I know a break stick and dont need one.
I know a game dog, have had many.
Trained them, bred them, rescued them and fostered them.
I also have chunks missing out of my right arm from one of them.  :Wink: 
So when the two of you care to come to SATX I could learn you a thing or two about ABDA dogs and UCK show dogs.

Also had and bred "Monster Baby", "Natorious Thug","Razors Ede (over diluted line if you ask me)", "Bully Blue, "Chantilley Lace","Taboo", "Juan Gotti", and "Starfire" blood lines. 

The only line I wanted and didnt get was "Remy" because when he was retired I couldnt use my straw on Marly during her cancer treatments. I lost her short after and I didnt have another champion dog worthy of the "Remy" seed.

So you can know more than I have forgotten, after I lost her that was the end of bullies for me. When my wife looses Meat-Loaf there wont be replacements in my house again.

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

From what I gather from you, it's probably for the best, have a merry christmas.

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

Im ignorant, yet you're the one that thinks they just "let go" when someone picks them up, lmao, funny stuff, please teach me more!

----------


## pookie!

Seems like you have more experience peddling bullies than anything to do with game dogs, comparing bullies and game dogs is like comparing apples and curs, and what could I learn about ADBA or UKC dogs? If I wanted a show dog Id have one. The dogs I want and have dont need those fancy ADBA/UKC papers, papers dont make the dog.. Unless of course its a bully. 
You name off all those overbred useless bullies like that makes you something special lol 



¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------


## pookie!

> Im ignorant, yet you're the one that thinks they just "let go" when someone picks them up, lmao, funny stuff, please teach me more!


Hell I dont even think our blue mutt would "let go" if he got into a scrap, and he has spot on "drop it" commands.. but what do we know lol BullyOnTheProwl knows more

¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------


## pookie!

So what was this "Carver" dog you spoke of? Dam/sire? Carver doesnt say much, and if it was "tight bred" Id love to take a look at peds.. 
Like I said, these dogs are my passion, and even though you dont seem to keen on them compared to bullies, I love looking at peds and such.
What other lines of those "many game dogs" you owned?  :Smile: 

¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------

MrBubblyDrink (12-22-2012)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I want and have dont need those fancy ADBA/UKC papers, papers dont make the dog!


Your right that papers dont make the dog but then again you should know who founded the ABDA and why.
Like I said, I am done with you two before I say something on this site that I shouldnt.
feel free to bring this to my FB pitontheprowl.  :Wink:

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

Yes I know who the Greenwoods are and Im close friends with one of the men that helped Them get the adba going, but I dont see what that has to do with anything?

----------


## Mike41793

I dont know what would be said on FB that cant be said here? Swears and namecalling? Were all adults here, i dont think theres really a need for that...

----------

pookie! (12-22-2012)

----------


## pookie!

I dont see what it has to do with anything honestly... 

I may not be the most school person in the dogs, but I dont talk on what I dont know, unlike some people lol 

Right Mike, I doubt its anything more than name calling lol 

¡ERMAGHERD A DERK!

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

I don't have Facebook

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Yes I know who the Greenwoods are and Im close friends with one of the men that helped Them get the adba going, but I dont see what that has to do with anything?


You know someone from the early 1900s, I thinkn 1910 or 1911 to be exact?
And initially it was a "score keeper" to say on fighting dogs and their wins.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I dont know what would be said on FB that cant be said here? Swears and namecalling? Were all adults here, i dont think theres really a need for that...


Really Mike??
I am doing other things like feeding and cleaning snakes so it is a PITA to bounce between that and my email to get a response here when FB is instant. Do I cuss, yes and I have to think about it and edit my posts before posting here.
I can call names but two things, no one here is worth my time and I have more respect for this site than that.
If you take ignorant as name calling then so be it.

----------

TaylorMade (12-22-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Really Mike??
> I am doing other things like feeding and cleaning snakes so it is a PITA to bounce between that and my email to get a response here when FB is instant. Do I cuss, yes and I have to think about it and edit my posts before posting here.
> I can call names but two things, no one here is worth my time and I have more respect for this site than that.
> If you take ignorant as name calling then so be it.


YES REALLY! lol. Nah i wasnt implying that, it just kinda sounded like you wanted to start a FB fight or something haha. I didnt think anyone was name calling here.

----------

TaylorMade (12-22-2012)

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

The adba was purchased by Ralph in 73, i apologize,  didnt see the "founded" part of your comment. No I obviously DO NOT kno Guy McCord or any of his friends, but I do know that the adba wasn't much until Mr. Greenwood bought it and made his changes (like creating a breed standard, ect.)

----------


## MrBubblyDrink

.......but by all means, keep schooling me, LOL

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

TaylorMade;

I just realized it is time for me to be the bigger man, I didnt mean to jack your post. I am just very passionate about my breed and tend to put run headstrong when it come to debating dogs. 
You have two very beautiful dogs and you continue to give the best you know how for them.
They can co-exist with eachother as well as other dogs and animals. :Good Job: 









and ours was the only one that didnt want to down  :Embarassed: 

Just remember a tired bully is a good bully :Good Job:

----------

TaylorMade (12-22-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (12-22-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

> TaylorMade;
> 
> I just realized it is time for me to be the bigger man, I didnt mean to jack your post. I am just very passionate about my breed and tend to put run headstrong when it come to debating dogs. 
> You have two very beautiful dogs and you continue to give the best you know how for them.
> They can co-exist with eachother as well as other dogs and animals.
> 
> Just remember a tired bully is a good bully


Lol it's no biggie... I'm just glad I'm out of the convo. Lol. Y'all are talking about some stuff I have no clue about. & thank you for the compliments on my pups. I totally agree they can co-exist with other animals... Myself & many others have done this successfully. & lol a tired bully is an extremely good & happy bully... Mine definitely get their fair share of recess & exercise.  :Smile:  happy holidays to you & your pack! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Glad to see happy posts. Don't know if you guys have seen this yet, but I thought it was pretty cool (Yes, it's a staffordshire, or maybe not for nitpickers, don't have an eye for it myself, but I just think it's an awesome video of an awesome bully type dog  :Wink:  )

----------

TaylorMade (12-23-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

Endo & my boyfriends beagle... Best Friends. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (12-22-2012)

----------


## amps daddy

Taylormade i love your puppy he's so cute we just adopted a pit boxer mix (harley) last month he's 4 months old now. Hes layn on the couch next to me now. He was for my wife for christmas but he likes me the most. Have a merry christmas.

----------

TaylorMade (12-23-2012)

----------


## TaylorMade

> What size are you? I'm staying at 0s, cause the wife doesn't want me to go bigger. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


1/2"... I say you go bigger, I would but I have no more lobe left! Lol. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kodieh

My roommate who's at 5/8 and what he does is go up, then back down to thicken his lobes. I've thought about going up, but the wife just comes home with jewelry for me off and on so I have a mountain of 0 jewelry that'd I feel would go to waste if I did haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TaylorMade

Thought I would share our new hoodies! Get yours @ www.grrrr8stuff.com! 25% of all sales goes towards Orlando Bully Rescue! 
Also- sign a petition to federally end BSL! www.petitions.whitehouse.gov then click on "open petitions" & search "bsl". Give our breeds a voice & end BSL for good... If we don't take a stand more & more breeds will be added to the list, not just pitbulls. Our animals deserve rights. Bad owners DO NOT. THE GOVERNMENT IS PUNISHING THE WRONG SPECIES! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (01-10-2013)

----------


## GoingPostal

Cute Ambullies anyways, nice to see some with ears although that new pup isn't a "tricolor".  That would be like the tanpoint markings on a dobe or rottie except with white markings.  I'm gonna have to check that site out for some bully gear.

----------

pookie! (01-22-2013)

----------


## TaylorMade

> Cute Ambullies anyways, nice to see some with ears although that new pup isn't a "tricolor".  That would be like the tanpoint markings on a dobe or rottie except with white markings.  I'm gonna have to check that site out for some bully gear.


Thanks, I love their ears too. =) but my male tri is indeed a tri... He's tawny white & blue. I'm not trying to be rude but I don't understand the "tanpoint" reference... & his tri markings (the ones around his eyes, face & paws) are blue. So if he's white, tawny & blue how is that not a tricolor (please don't take that as offensive I'm just curious.)? Anyways... The website Grrrr8Stuff.com is awesome, they have some cool stuff. I don't know if you've heard of Larrythedog.com they've got some awesome stuff as well. =) many blessings! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TaylorMade

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TaylorMade

> Thanks, I love their ears too. =) but my male tri is indeed a tri... He's tawny white & blue. I'm not trying to be rude but I don't understand the "tanpoint" reference... & his tri markings (the ones around his eyes, face & paws) are blue. So if he's white, tawny & blue how is that not a tricolor (please don't take that as offensive I'm just curious.)? Anyways... The website Grrrr8Stuff.com is awesome, they have some cool stuff. I don't know if you've heard of Larrythedog.com they've got some awesome stuff as well. =) many blessings! 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


*CORRECTION* lol I feel so dumb... For some reason I said "tawny" (I'm a re re) he's FAWN, white & blue. Whoops. =) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------

